# How old were you at ....



## M.e.j.b02-17

Conception - I was 15 , a month from 16 
Birth - 16
Now- 17


----------



## amygwen

Conception: 19
Birth: 20
Now: 21 

:)


----------



## Burchy314

Conception: 17
Birth: 18
Now: 18, but my 19th birthday is in 15 days.


----------



## x__amour

Conception: 18
Birth: 19
Now: 20


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Conception - 17
Birth - 18
Now- 18 (19 next month)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Conception: 18
Birth: 19
Now: 21


----------



## Bexxx

18
19
19
:lol:


----------



## LauraBee

16, 17, 18.


----------



## lb

Conception: 18
Birth: 19
Now: 20


----------



## we can't wait

Conception - 19
Birth - 20
Now- 20


----------



## 17thy

Conception- 17 (just turned 17 the month before)
Birth- 17
Now-18


----------



## lauram_92

Conception - 17
Birth - 18
Now - 18 but 19 next month!


----------



## holly2234

Conception 17
Birth 18
Now 18 (19 next month. 3 days before Laura! ^^^ :haha: )


----------



## AriannasMama

Conception - 20
Birth - 21
Now -22


----------



## LovingYou

Conception- 17
Birth- 18
Now-19 

With this one-
Conception- 18 
Birth- will still be 19


----------



## sarah0108

Conception: 15
Birth: 16
..

Conception: 16
Birth : 17


Currently 18 ;)


----------



## emyandpotato

Conception: 19
Birth: 20
Now: 20 but it's nearly my 21st :happydance:


----------



## KaceysMummy

Conception: 17
Birth: 18
Now: 20


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Conception - 16
Birth - 17
Now - 17


----------



## annawrigley

Conception: 16
Birth: 17
Now: 19


----------



## rockys-mumma

Conception: 19
Birth: 20
Now: 21 (almost 22 omg lol)


----------



## ~RedLily~

Conception: 19
Birth: 19
Now: 21


----------



## vinteenage

Conception: 17
Birth: 18
Now: 19


----------



## airbear

Conception: Just turned 20
Birth: 20
Now: 21


----------



## newmommy23

Conception - I was 19
Birth - 20
Now- 21


----------



## lucy_x

Conception: 18
Birth: 18
Now: 20


----------



## aidensxmomma

*Aiden*
Conception: 16
Birth: 16

*Mady*
Conception: 17
Birth: 18

*Currently*
Conception: 19
Birth: I'll be 20
Now: 20


----------



## rjb

conception: 14
birth: 15
now: 16


----------



## rainbows_x

Conception: 19.
Birth: 20.
Now: 21.


----------



## lizardbreath

Conception - with Jaymee 18 with Kat 20 
Birth - 19 with Jaymee 21 with Kat
Now- 21 ill be 22 on Sunday.


----------



## Ste4mr

Tegan
Conception:16
Birth :17

Shelby
Conception: 18
Birth: 18

Unborn twins 
Conception:20
Will be 21 When they arrive.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Conception: 17
Birth: 17 
Now: 18


----------



## AirForceWife7

Coneption:17
Birth:18
Now:19


----------



## 112110

Conception - 16
Birth - 16
Now- 17


----------



## Jemma0717

Conception - 16
Birth - 17
Now- 22


----------



## tasha41

Conception- 18
Birth - 19
Now - 22 (holy F, can't believe how much time has passed!)


----------



## sarah0108

I feel weird reading this :rofl: im one of the youngest mums and i have 2 toddlers already :dohh:


----------



## vhal_x

Conception: 17.
Birth: 18.
Now: 19, will be 20 in July (so scary to think in less than a year I'll no longer be a teen!) xx


----------



## _laura

amygwen said:


> Conception: 19
> Birth: 20
> Now: 21
> 
> :)

Same :thumbup:


----------



## Strawberrymum

17 17 19


----------



## Shannyxox

Conception - 15
Birth - 15 (2 weeks exactly until my 16th)
Now- 16


----------



## Jellyt

21
22
23


----------



## Rhio92

Conception: 17
Birth: 18
Now: 19

:D


----------



## rileybaby

Conception - 14, 2 months from 15
Birth - 15
Now - 16:flower:


----------



## Lauraxamy

With Laila I was 18 at conception and 19 when she was born. Harley I was 20 for both!


----------



## JadeBaby75

18,19,19


----------



## stephx

19
20... just
21


----------



## Becca xo

Conception: 18
Birth: On my 19th Birthday
Now: 19 5 months & 6 days haha x


----------



## xgem27x

Conception - 17
Birth - 18
Now - 19 

Melissa, what is with all the random question threads?!?! :haha:


----------



## krys

19, 20, 20 :flower:


----------



## mumsie2be

Conception - 19  Birth - 20. Now - still 20 til next may :)


----------



## AndyyMay

Conception ; 16
Birth ; 17
Now ; 18


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Conception; 18
Birth; 19
Now; 20


----------



## missZOEEx

conception-16
birth-17
now-17 (18 next month) 
:)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Robyn:
Conception: 17
Birth: 18

Logan:
Conception: 18/19 - we actually conceived the week of my 19th birthday!!
Birth: 19

Now: 20


----------



## FayDanielle

C-18
b-19
n-20


----------



## LittlePeople

19
20
20
:flower:


----------



## kittycat18

Conception : 17
Birth : 18
Now : 18, 19 in January


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

C: 16 (Literally 2 weeks after my birthday) 
B: 16
N: 18


----------



## wishuwerehere

Conception - 19
Birth - 20 (just!)
Now - 21 (22 in a few weeks :brat: don't want to get any older thanks!)


----------



## vaniilla

Conception - 19
Birth - 20
Now- 21 

:flower:


----------



## mamacaro

Conception - 18 (just turned)
Birth - 18 (2 months away from 19)
Now - just turned 20


----------



## EffyKat

First child
Conception - 19
Birth - 20
Now - 21 tomorrow!!!

Second Child
conception - 20
birth - I'll be 21 when that happens


----------



## cammy

conception: 18
birth:19
now:19


----------



## rjb

EffyKat said:


> First child
> Conception - 19
> Birth - 20
> Now - 21 tomorrow!!!
> 
> Second Child
> conception - 20
> birth - I'll be 21 when that happens

i didn't know you were pregnant again, CONGRATS!


----------



## kattsmiles

Conception - 18
Birth - 18
Now - 19


----------



## bumpy_j

18 through all of it, 19 now


----------



## Julymom2be

Conception: 17
Birth: 18
Now: 18


----------



## Ashleii15

Conception - 14.
Birth - 14.
Now - 14.. 15 in December.


----------

